# A Poll for English Anglicans (Sorry, Everyone else!)



## AV1611 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is the best form of church polity?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

This is getting out of hand.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> This is getting out of hand.



Well bandwagons are to be jumped on...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2008)

What's the difference?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> What's the difference?



In common parlance not very much but prelacy is a form of episcopalianism not synonymous with it.

The Reform of the Episcopate and Alternative Episcopal Oversight


----------

